

Ask HN: Need a non-technical co-founder - zeynalov

A year ago I started a startup with only 19 euros, and now it&#x27;s growing with enormous speed that I can&#x27;t handle the scaling process. We have thousands of costumers and 8 employees and hiring now. Startup started as a international startups, having offices in some countries. I&#x27;m a medical student in Germany and I think my managerial skills and power isn&#x27;t enough anymore. So I decided to find a co-founder. I live in Germany so I prefer a german citizen, or european, because startup is about Germany. You can find contact information on my profile.
======
ibudiallo
I don't think non-technical means anything. It can be a dentist, a lawyer, a
car racer. Maybe you can give some details ?

~~~
zeynalov
here in Hacker news we mean with non-technical co-founder "doesn't need to be
hacker". And yes, he can be anything, it's not important. But he must have
skills (management especially) to be a co-founder.

